# IDE-Treiber des QDI-K7V8366/KD7-A Mainboards unter WinXP



## alixander (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute!
Ein Kumpel von mir hat auf seinem Pc heute die WindowsXp Home Edition gepackt-(vorher hatte er Win Millenium) doch nun klappt die Installation der IDE-Treiber des Mainboards nicht mehr- sein Mainboard ist das QDI-K7V8366/KD7-A;  Wir haben auch noch keine Treiber dafür im Internet gefunden-Hat einer von Euch vielleicht Hilfe oder sogar den passenden Treiber für uns?

mfg - alixander


----------



## Elbartos (21. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Mainboard in einen PC bekommen nur leider keine Treiber. Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen und mir die Treiber für diesen PC geben oder sagen wo ich diese runterladen kann.
Vielen Dank


----------

